# Choice of two? Descison time.



## WoodAddict (8 Mar 2010)

It seems that these two are the best for the money I'm looking at paying. Both have good reviews and similar spec/price.

Any thoughts - good or bad on either wood be most welcomed. 


http://www.axminster.co.uk/group_id//pr ... m#catprods

or

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Power+T ... 966/p89063

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Daven (8 Mar 2010)

I have the AWVFS. I do not scroll seriously so it does what I need it to do, but I think the clamp system could be better quality. The lock nuts thread soon stripped when using plain ended blades. 

The access to the bottom clamp is nigh on impossible to get to without removing the side panel (which now resides somewhere at the back of the workshop)
The blower bellows split after not much use (and outside the warranty period!).

I also made a wooden insert plate as the plastic one was not very good! 

In all I was a bit disappointed with the design and quality in comparison with other budget power tools I have bought. How it compares with other scroll saws I can't answer but hope this helps :wink: 

Dave

Dave


----------



## jasonx (8 Mar 2010)

Sorry wrong info removed :roll:


----------



## Mouse (8 Mar 2010)

Hi Paul.

Check out my earlier posts for info on the SIP.


----------



## The Weegie (8 Mar 2010)

I don't know about the axminster.

I have been very pleased with the SIP. I have used it on 25 occasions, and it has been fine. Variable speed. comes with a vibration mat and two spare blades.

Used blades that I Bought from America And It made a big difference.
The only criticism is that parts can be expensive. 
Then again I don't know if that is common amongst manufacturers.


----------



## jasonx (13 Mar 2010)

I bought a sip scroll saw today from my local toolstation I will let you know my thoughts later if you want as I now own both saws


----------



## WoodAddict (13 Mar 2010)

Thanks,

That would be interesting to hear. At the moment I'm slightly leaning towards axminster for the simplt fact that their customer service is second to none. If I do get a bad saw or need parts in the future then i know i'm save with axminster.


----------



## jasonx (13 Mar 2010)

EDIT DUE TO ME BEING A MASSIVE WALLY THE COMPARISON BELOW IS BETWEEN A AXMINSTER AWFS16 AND THE SIP 16"
NOT A AXMINSTER AWVFS 
SORRY FOR ANY CONFUSION CAUSED


Ok I have had a play now 
Sorry if the pictures are too big I will resize if they are.
Here are my saws
I have not fitted the guard and hold down foot to the sip , the axminster does not come with a hold down foot. The sip has more table in front of the blade if that is important to you





Please note that I have modified the axminster table I have been lapping it to make it smoother and have fitted a home made aluminium and delrin table insert

the axminster table is cast iron and the sip cast aluminium
the axminster insert on the left sip on the right




Blade tension for the axminster is under the back of the saw




blade tension for the sip is on the top of the saw at the back and has a quick release lever.




Both saws will take pinned and pinless blades
axminster uses these adaptors which clamp to the blade and then sit where the pinned blade would sit




The sip holders clamp the blade with an allen head bolt and hold pinned blades with the lip at the front





I hope these help you reach a decision on buying a saw  
just a few extra bits.
axminster customer support is great.
Both saws have flat tables and blades square to the table ( I am lapping the tables because I prefer a smooth table ).
I bought the sip because I wanted better blade clamps for pin less blades and regretted not buying a variable speed model.

My sip runs at 800-1400 rpm not 700-1400 rpm as advertised.

the sip is slightly lighter but vibrates less than the axminster at full speed

If you buy the sip dont use the anti vibration mat it's useless and makes it worse :lol: 

Both models are out of stock but phone them and ask if you local branch has stock this worked for me


----------



## big soft moose (13 Mar 2010)

just to add to that i wouldnt worry about the lack of a hold down foot on the axi - i find hold downs just get in the way and ive removed them from every saw i've owned


----------



## Daven (13 Mar 2010)

I think you will find the AWVFS is slightly different to yours Jason - mine certainly is as it has a hold down clamp and the blade clamp looks more like the SIP.

Just seen BSM's post above - totally agree, not used mine as it got in the way, same as the plastic guard!

Dave


----------



## WoodAddict (13 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the detailed response.

Very helpful 

Paul


----------



## big soft moose (13 Mar 2010)

Daven":1hjqgz6o said:


> I think you will find the AWVFS is slightly different to yours Jason - mine certainly is as it has a hold down clamp and the blade clamp looks more like the SIP.
> 
> Just seen BSM's post above - totally agree, not used mine as it got in the way, same as the plastic guard!
> 
> Dave



yep - jasons is an AWFS16 , the AWVFS looks like this






and looks virtually identical to the sip (we have a AWVFS at work and it puts up with a lot of use and abuse)

if they are actually identical i'd suggest the axi because axi customer service is excellent, wheras the same cant be said of some SIP dealers (particularly the one begining with R) whose customer service in my experience sucks like a ten dollar Peach.


----------



## jasonx (13 Mar 2010)

Daven":b9hvwu57 said:


> I think you will find the AWVFS is slightly different to yours



DOH your right I have the AWFS16 and not the AWVFS  thanks for pointing it out

WoodAddict you can pretty ignore my last post as it is now irrelevant sorry for any confusion caused


----------



## Daven (13 Mar 2010)

jasonx":3ifd1mxz said:


> WoodAddict you can pretty ignore my last post as it is now irrelevant sorry for any confusion caused



Not completely irrelevant, think we are looking at a features on both your saws Jason - The air blower on the sip is not the same as the Axy AWVFS, but the rest of it looks similar to the SIP.

As I said in my first post the Axy does what I want it to do and for the cost of maybe fitting a better clamp system you would get a fair saw and better support by the sound of it!

If I get a chance I will post some pictures.

Dave


----------



## hawkinob (14 Mar 2010)

Hi,
I don't have either of these saws but the clamp of the 'Sip' looks similar to the ones on mine.
I had trouble with the clamping bolt/screw and kept stripping the thread. In the end I made a small modification which works for me - I adapted both top and bottom clamp by making a small cut to one side of the clamp.
I've posted this previously, seems a common problem, see:-
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/jet- ... 38863.html
(hope that works!).
If you're having no problems then obviously leave well alone.
Regards,
Bob H.


----------



## Daven (14 Mar 2010)

Here are some pictures of the AWVFS











As Bob says the thread will strip if you use pinless blades - another post shows how you can make up a quick release bolt which I have done. I also found another supplier for better bolts - see here 



















[/url]


----------

